# My Arrangement/Orchestration of Chopin's Prelude 20 in C Minor a.k.a. Funeral March



## dpwave (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's a piece by Chopin that I arranged and orchestrated for my class.


__
https://soundcloud.com/waveheavy%2Fprelude-20-in-c-minor-by-frederic-chopin-my-arrangeorchestration


----------

